# Guide pops up on it's own?



## geekgirrl (Sep 1, 2006)

My guide keeps popping up on it's own on the HR20. It didn't use to do that is there a way to keep this from happening?

Thanks.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Make sure that it's not the Remote Control sending out a signal. An easy test is to remove the batteries from the remote and see if the problem is still occurring.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

geekgirrl said:


> My guide keeps popping up on it's own on the HR20. It didn't use to do that is there a way to keep this from happening?
> 
> Thanks.


What remote are you using? IR or RF? Have you changed batteries and still have the problem?
- Craig


----------



## geekgirrl (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm using a Harmony 628 and so far taking the batteries out has stopped it I think.
This makes me mad as the remote usually works great. Grrrrrrrrrrrr...

Update:
It's still doing it even when using the Directv remote that came with the HR20.
I guess it's the receiver. I'm surprised this has not happened to anyone else yet.


----------



## geekgirrl (Sep 1, 2006)

It's still doing it. My only guess is to do a reset/reboot.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

This happened to me once with the BUD and I found that my neighbor had installed ths same system and he could change my sat. operation, interesting.

J C


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

jcwest said:


> This happened to me once with the BUD and I found that my neighbor had installed ths same system and he could change my sat. operation, interesting.
> 
> J C


:lol: That was going to be my next question. However, though, is the Original remote still sitting around? It could be coming from there.


----------



## geekgirrl (Sep 1, 2006)

I took the batteries out of both remotes and it still happened.
And since all these remotes work on IR if they cant see my receiver how are they messing with these remotes?

How come my remote controls the receiver when the line of site is blocked???
Can I set the remote or receiver to IR instead of RF? I thought it was IR.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

geekgirrl said:


> I took the batteries out of both remotes and it still happened.
> And since all these remotes work on IR if they cant see my receiver how are they messing with these remotes?
> How come my remote controls the receiver when the line of site is blocked???
> Can I set the remote or receiver to IR instead of RF? I thought it was IR.


I can't make heads or tails...
So: you can use either RF or IR, RF isn't line of sight, but IR is.
RF could be triggered my something like a cell phone, or other wireless device. Are we a geek?
IR can have problems with LCD screens. My new Sony 46" XBR2 LCD emits so much IR that remote sensors get swamped.
If it's not one thing, it's another... but then we're geeks or techies...


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

Your HR20 may also be receiving the RF signal from someone else in the neighborhood. I have an old Sony DirecTV receiver that you can set for either RF ir IR, but the remote control is always sending out both. So when my neighbor had the same unit, any time my unit was set for RF HIS remote could control it even though his receiver was not set for RF control. Sure enough someone came up with a trick to put the receiver in a mode where it would receiver BOTH RF and IR signals. 

I'd worry that your HR20 is receiving RF commands even though you may think you've "turned that off". In any case the Guide would be the most common button any neighbor would use. 

I found out about my neighbors identical receiver because I saw the dish on his roof. Look around your neighborhood for a neighbor with a DirecTV dish like yours. 

To see if your unit is receiving RF commands, block the IR emitter on your (OEM)remote (or go to another room) and try to control your box. If your HR20 is still controllable with the IR sender or even the IR receiver on it blocked then it IS receiving RF commands, and possibly from a neighbor.


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

I just tested my HR20 wth it's OEM remote IR sender blocked and it will NOT control the HR20 that way. If you've ever put your HR20 in RF mode you may have simply forgotten to put it back in IR mode, or it may have stuck that way, or be using both IR and RF commands.


----------



## geekgirrl (Sep 1, 2006)

How do I set my HR20 to ONLY IR? Then I wont have the problems.
My neighbor does have DirecTV but I don't know if he has the 5lnb dish.

Ok, wait it is only set to IR already. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
I do think it's the neighbors though since it happens sporadically and not all the time. Stupid receiver....


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

4DThinker said:


> Your HR20 may also be receiving the RF signal from someone else in the neighborhood.


Not possible. When the remote is set to RF mode, it is paired to the receiver. The remote can only control the one receiver that it is paired to.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

geekgirrl said:


> How do I set my HR20 to ONLY IR? Then I wont have the problems.


If you were using the Harmony remote before, the receiver is already set to IR. It can only receive one at a time, so if it's set to IR it will not respond to RF.


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

My guess is you're getting some random RF signals from somewhere else in the room, such as the tv, as someone else mentioned. I had a ton of remote issues with my HR20 in IR mode when I first got it. I isolated it to interference from my Sharp LCD. 

I would suggest completely blocking the IR receiver on the front of the HR20. (it's the dark circle to the right of the power button.) If the problem goes away, you've found your problem. Then, build some type of shield to block any stray light that may be coming from the direction of the tv so that you can use the remote, but don't get the unwanted interference. I also had luck putting 2 Post-Its over the receiver. The remote was still able to penetrate it, but knocked down the interference.

Of course, the best solution is to switch to RF, which is what I did, but you probably want to continue using your Harmony, so that won't work.

Hope this made sense and helps.


----------



## geekgirrl (Sep 1, 2006)

Ah Ha, I already blocked the IR port on the receiver and it's STILL doing it! 
I blocked it with a dvd box. aaaaaaahhhhhhhhh, I hate this thing!
So it's not the remote and the receiver is set to IR I just checked. So how can it get RF interference if it's set to IR mode? This doesnt make any sense?
I'll talk to you guys tomorrow. I'm going to bed. : (
stupid receiver..


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Did you reboot it?


----------



## geekgirrl (Sep 1, 2006)

Yes, thats usually my first thing to try.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

geekgirrl said:


> Yes, thats usually my first thing to try.


About the last thing I can think of to do would be to: watch all of your recordings & then do the "reset everything" from the setup menu. Yes it formats the drive BUT it also clears the chips on the boards. The second part is what I would hope would "clear" your problem. IF not, then you have something bad on a board, IMO, & time for a "new" box.
Good morning, BTW.


----------



## geekgirrl (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm going to call the bozo show(directv) and see what they say about it now.

Good evening now : )


----------

